# INOPERABLE at Universal CityWalk



## jonathanprice (Jan 31, 2018)

INOPERABLE, a film I scored starring Danielle Harris, will be playing at the Universal CityWalk AMC, opening this weekend for a one-week run before its release on DVD/Blu-ray on Feb. 6th (available at Wal-Mart and Amazon).


----------



## Atarion Music (Feb 1, 2018)

Sounds good, I'll be sure to pick it up!


----------



## MPortmann (Feb 2, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## jonathanprice (Feb 2, 2018)

Atarion Music said:


> Sounds good, I'll be sure to pick it up!





MPortmann said:


> Congrats



Thanks!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Feb 2, 2018)

Jonathan,
Your web page and bio are also impressive. Congrats.


----------



## jonathanprice (Feb 2, 2018)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Jonathan,
> Your web page and bio are also impressive. Congrats.



Thank you!


----------



## Blackster (Feb 2, 2018)

Really great! Congrats!!


----------



## blougui (Feb 2, 2018)

Well done !


----------

